# Secteur pros and cons?



## StompinStu (Jul 23, 2010)

New road rider here, been on MTB's for 3 years. Looking to hit the road as it will give me a greater frequency to ride while also building up my legs for the dirt.

Going to buy a bike this weekend, and the Secteur is one of my options. Figured I could come here and get some honest reviews from the people that know them best.

I'm a Clyde and will be riding this for fitness and exercise. 20-25 miles to start and would like to increase from there.

So, what is good and bad about the ride?


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

when I rode the secteur elite back to back with the trek 2.3 the secteur just seemed to react to my power a bit slower, and overall it didn't feel like as high a quality of a product 

(that being said I eventually ended up with an allez)


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm a tad jaded... I have a Secteur Elite.

Bad: Costs about $100 more than the equivalent Allez, 25mm wide tires don't get removed from the bike that well (after some tweaking with the brakes, it's fine now, or put 23mm wide tires)

The geometry of the frame with taller head tube and slightly longer wheelbase, positions your body up more than a full-out race geometry, for more comfort. The zertz inserts (fork only for the sport & elite, & comp gets zertz inserts for the rear seat stay & seat post as they are fully carbon fiber in addition to the fork) absorb higher frequency vibrations that can wear you out over the longer rides.

so, basically, compared to the Allez... trades some all out speed/handling for some comfort thrown in.

Likewise, their big carbon fiber brothers.... Tarmac vs. Roubaix, same deal. Tarmac is all out race and the Roubaix is a little softer with its geometry & zertz inserts


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

i just bought an allez to ride on the days that i couldn't make it out to the trails and so far i love it. However, i've never riden the Secteur to give you a comparison, but for what its worth the allez seems solid and and quick and is almost just as much fun as blazing downhill on my Rockhopper. The allez does seem to have a more sporty race feel which will definetly put you lower on the bars and in a more race form, but its a blast to ride.


----------

